# Question about confiscation of equipment



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's the story:
Took hundreds of pictures of the Boston Red Sox parade, afterwards we met with some of the players and had some great candid shots. While taking "general" pictures of the sites and crowds, I ended up taking pictures of a fight/robbery.
Police were on scene in about 10 seconds (credit due). They saw me there, asked if I had been taking pictures, "Yes" I said. They confiscated my memory card as "evidence".
Upside, at first they were going to take my camera and lens, but I asked them if they were willing to write a receipt for $8K+ of equipment, so they settled on the 8BG card. I did get a receipt for the card. I just hope I get it back intact.

Were the police in the "right" to take the card or not? I think so and I think they were pretty reasonable about the whole thing.
What are my chances of getting the card back?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This is why I follow the minors...more cost effective and fun to watch the Rochester Redwings humble the Pawsocks!

(Ditto hockey and the Amerks!).


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> This is why I follow the minors...more cost effective and fun to watch the Rochester Redwings humble the Pawsocks!
> 
> (Ditto hockey and the Amerks!).


I second that, I got up to quite a few Portland Sea Dogs games this summer (caught just about every Buchholz start in Portland.) What an exciting team that was with Buchholz, Bowden and Masterson on the mound and players like Jed Lowrie in the field. Pawtucket is a pretty good drive from here and I HATE driving on I95 so catching any Pawsox games is out of the question. I wish the P-Bruins weren't so far away too. The team this year looks like the Calder Cup front runners.


----------

